# Glaswegian cuts through 20k



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Glas :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

And he cuts so well.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great job Glas!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done Glas, a tremdous effort!! ray: :4-clap:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Iain. Nice job. :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Iain* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Keep 'em comming, Glas!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Well done Iain, amazing work :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks all.

JS have you been watching our operations again? :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Iain.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It just goes to show you that Windows based PCs have many more issues to deal with than Macs. How else would he have so many more posts than me?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You should be pleased - you're always saying that a Mac is much better...:grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

And this proves it.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

:laugh: :laugh:

And there we shall leave the discussion...:grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congratulations glas, well done on the milestone


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Iain - quite a milestone.

JC

.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Mmmm, Nice one Iain.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers Dave.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Dr Glas, how'd I miss this one? A huge congrats...

...Now get back to stirring the blood for the black puggings... :grin:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS MATE ^-^*


----------

